# Who else is holding out for the RS3?



## 407a3 (Feb 28, 2011)

I see alot of people here with new S3's and that was almost me but I instead cancelled my order to wait for the RS3. Was just wondering if I have any company here and how long will the wait be?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

407a3 said:


> I see alot of people here with new S3's and that was almost me but I instead cancelled my order to wait for the RS3. Was just wondering if I have any company here and how long will the wait be?


im going to guess its going to be 2018 model and sedan only if they make rs3 sedan


----------



## Baylorguy (Aug 18, 2012)

Possibly, but I am considering quite a few cars:

S3,
RS3,
B9 S4,
CLA 45 AMG,
GLA 45 AMG,
BMW M2 Gran Coupe (if they make it),
BMW 340i,
Mercedes C450


----------



## Ryegor (Feb 26, 2008)

I was waiting for the SS seats to become available and place an order for an S3, then learnt about the RS3 and decided to wait. No other car in the U.S. current market attracts me. The only one I considered after S3/RS3 was the M235, but that thing has one of the most hideous rear end designs. I won't be surprised if RS3 shows up here in 2016, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## SPM_GTI (Jun 11, 2009)

Im waiting out for an RS3 as well. Im guessing Fall 2016 at the earliest, but most likely 2017.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

I am waiting for the RS3....it will be here late fall of 2016 so it may be a 2017 model. My main wait and see factor is the price? I'm hoping to see a price around $55K to $60K for the RS3, but if it's more expensive than that Audi may have priced it out of the market/competition.

If the dealer won't budge because of RS badge or some other BS.....I will keep my eye out for a nice pre owned S3 that someone else is getting rid of for the RS3.

My third option is to swap in an O7K motor into my 95UrS6 and drive the **** out of it and save $45K


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

RS3 should be here in 2017 if se are lucky. That give my plenty of time to use my S3 before changing to the RS3


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

hassenrennen said:


> I am waiting for the RS3....it will be here late fall of 2016 so it may be a 2017 model. My main wait and see factor is the price? I'm hoping to see a price around $55K to $60K for the RS3, but if it's more expensive than that Audi may have priced it out of the market/competition.
> 
> If the dealer won't budge because of RS badge or some other BS.....I will keep my eye out for a nice pre owned S3 that someone else is getting rid of for the RS3.
> 
> My third option is to swap in an O7K motor into my 95UrS6 and drive the **** out of it and save $45K


Base for the RS3 sportback overseas is right around $60k after accounting for the exchange rate. This does not include sport exhaust, sport seats/sport interior package, MMI, red calipers etc, which some may deem necessary for a car of this caliber. Obviously, base packages and options, as well as pricing will vary when introduced to our market. I wouldn't be surprised, however, to see these cars hitting the $70k-mark as “well-optioned."


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

DoctorFoot said:


> RS3 should be here in 2017 if se are lucky. That give my plenty of time to use my S3 before changing to the RS3


I agree. I am really enjoying my S3 right now, and when the RS3 comes, I will consider swapping. But I might decide to swap my Current TT-RS for the new TT-RS & keeping my S3. For those of you holding out for an RS3, don't underestimate the S3's performance on stage 2 tune(basically a total of $2K investment on software & hardware). It's pretty close to the performance level of my stage 2+ TT-RS right now... And feels a lot easier to drive it harder too!

I mean, if you really want to wait 2+ years for the RS3 and miss out on the enjoyment of S3 right now, you might as well wait 6+ years and get the new new next gen RS3, I hear it will be even better than the new RS3 coming out in 2+ years! Oh wait, but if you wait another 4 years on top of that, they will come out with the new new new RS3 that will be even better than the 2021 RS3! keep holding out and you'll never be able to get a car, lol... Just pull the trigger on the S3 now, and enjoy the RS3 performance with a tune! you can always trade in the S3 later for the RS3 if you must have one!:thumbup:


----------



## volkswagen04 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have wanted an S3 since Audi announced it some time ago. I currently drive a 2010 Audi A4 Avant and thought that it was time for an upgrade. In the late summer of last year I was going to order one but then I fell in love the Super Sport seats. I held out until they were announced earlier this year. The day after they were available, I walked into my local Audi dealer, dropped a $1000 dollar deposit, and ordered a fully loaded Prestige with all of the bells and whistles. A few weeks into production, I heard that the 2016 version of the S3 was going to be available soon so I called the dealer and told them to wait. They were allocated a specific amount of S3's so they were totally cool about it. I was hoping for black optics. Then Audi announced that the RS3 was coming to the States and I asked the dealer for a complete refund. It has been a long year of holding out and patience but if the RS3 comes in around $60,000, I will 100% order one. I might need to go to a different dealer since my local one probably thinks that I am the biggest flake.  I have had several issues with my A4 though and I might just get an S3 and then sell it as soon as the RS3 is available. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

here late fall of 2016? yikes, and I bet it'll be delayed.
wow, glad I didn't decide to wait.
there is no way I could have held out that long.

S3 is great
tune it
lower it 1"
drive it a bit,
return it to stock, and get an RS in 16 months.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

CbutterK said:


> I agree. I am really enjoying my S3 right now, and when the RS3 comes, I will consider swapping. But I might decide to swap my Current TT-RS for the new TT-RS & keeping my S3. For those of you holding out for an RS3, don't underestimate the S3's performance on stage 2 tune(basically a total of $2K investment on software & hardware). It's pretty close to the performance level of my stage 2+ TT-RS right now... And feels a lot easier to drive it harder too!
> 
> I mean, if you really want to wait 2+ years for the RS3 and miss out on the enjoyment of S3 right now, you might as well wait 6+ years and get the new new next gen RS3, I hear it will be even better than the new RS3 coming out in 2+ years! Oh wait, but if you wait another 4 years on top of that, they will come out with the new new new RS3 that will be even better than the 2021 RS3! keep holding out and you'll never be able to get a car, lol... Just pull the trigger on the S3 now, and enjoy the RS3 performance with a tune! you can always trade in the S3 later for the RS3 if you must have one!:thumbup:


I don't really "need" an S3 right now....Don't get me wrong...they are nice, and I am thinking of getting one, but only if the RS3 is out of reach = $60K+. 

I can wait a year because I "want" the RS3. Who knows, in this same time frame APR and other tuners may have more tuning for the S3.....If you buy an S3 and mod it, and you add up all the money into tuning and add in the extras to make it "like" an RS3...you could've bought one.

I think the extra price tag for the exhaust/ceramic brakes and other goodies that come on the RS3 are worth the wait. I could give 2 sh*ts about the technology and MMI packages....That is why I DD my 95UrS6....no car payment and has 425hp and is fun as a MoFo to drive.

Both the S3 and RS3 are the only cars I see in my future....the car that makes the most sense at the time will be the one I purchase.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

hassenrennen said:


> I don't really "need" an S3 right now....Don't get me wrong...they are nice, and I am thinking of getting one, but only if the RS3 is out of reach = $60K+.
> 
> I can wait a year because I "want" the RS3. Who knows, in this same time frame APR and other tuners may have more tuning for the S3.....If you buy an S3 and mod it, and you add up all the money into tuning and add in the extras to make it "like" an RS3...you could've bought one.
> 
> ...


I honestly don't give a $h!t what you buy. You should get whatever is best for you. That said, RS3 is guaranteed to be $60K+ when it goes on sale in the US. My TTRS was almost $70K MSRP back in 2013. And based on the price difference of loaded TTS vs loaded TTRS of $16K, you can anticipate the RS3 to be at least $12K-$14K higher than the $50K MSRP for 2016 S3 Prestige. The limited edition Exclusive color S3 even has MSRP of $60K!!!!

I am not knocking the RS3 at all, as I will probably get one when it finally gets here in 2017. But I will tell you that on top of the $47K I paid for my S3, I spent a total of less than $3K on Engine & suspension mods. And for another $2K, I can upgrade to the RS brakes. So for total of less than $50K spent on the S3, I know it performs better than when my TTRS was stock. So, NO, you can not buy an RS3 for the money you spend on the S3 to make it "like" RS3. Not even close. And I bet you will be waiting a lot more than 1 year for it too.  Well, at least you have the awesome OG 5pot turbo you can drive as you wait, and wait, and wait... :beer:


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

CbutterK said:


> I honestly don't give a $h!t what you buy. You should get whatever is best for you. That said, RS3 is guaranteed to be $60K+ when it goes on sale in the US. My TTRS was almost $70K MSRP back in 2013. And based on the price difference of loaded TTS vs loaded TTRS of $16K, you can anticipate the RS3 to be at least $12K-$14K higher than the $50K MSRP for 2016 S3 Prestige. The limited edition Exclusive color S3 even has MSRP of $60K!!!!
> 
> I am not knocking the RS3 at all, as I will probably get one when it finally gets here in 2017. But I will tell you that on top of the $47K I paid for my S3, I spent a total of less than $3K on Engine & suspension mods. And for another $2K, I can upgrade to the RS brakes. So for total of less than $50K spent on the S3, I know it performs better than when my TTRS was stock. So, NO, you can not buy an RS3 for the money you spend on the S3 to make it "like" RS3. Not even close. And I bet you will be waiting a lot more than 1 year for it too.  Well, at least you have the awesome OG 5pot turbo you can drive as you wait, and wait, and wait... :beer:


BTW, I just noticed you are in AZ. I think there are several stage 2 S3 cars around Phoenix, and some are on this forum. You should connect with some of us and take a ride on these tuned S3s. They really are better than you think. I'll be trying out the E85/91 gas mix with the race file at wild horse pass track soon. I bet it'll be almost as fast as my 450hp(race gas) Stage 2+ TTRS!


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Fall '16 I'm waiting 

'17 I'm picking up a used S3.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

The idea of a non-4-cylinder is very exciting. That said, no planning on dropping $55K on a car within the next 3 years. Will likely get a CPO S3 and then a CPO RS3.


----------



## Vrickle (Dec 2, 2009)

I was planning on waiting but have decided to look elsewhere. Unknown release date and unknown pricing is demotivating. So I'm selling my K04'd 2009 A3 and looking at sports sedans.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

pricing was said to be 52k base, IIRC


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> pricing was said to be 52k base, IIRC


IMHO, there would be excessive crossover between model lines at this price point. I understand the MQB platform isn't for everyone, but who would purchase a prestige S3, or even an S4 or S5 when an RS model is available within the same range?


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

blackoptic said:


> IMHO, there would be excessive crossover between model lines at this price point. I understand the MQB platform isn't for everyone, but who would purchase a prestige S3, or even an S4 or S5 when an RS model is available within the same range?


Realistically speaking, Most RS3s will option out at above $65K, just like most current Gen TT-RS's optioned out at about $69K. I never saw a single brand new TT-RS at the $58K base price in the entire USA dealer inventory. Even if you order the base model with nothing in it, the dealer probably won't even take the order. So at $65K(and they won't discount much since limited build), I think a lot of folks will buy the new Gen S4 or S5 for less money, since they will discount the S a lot more than the RS.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

CbutterK said:


> I honestly don't give a $h!t what you buy. You should get whatever is best for you.


Well sure you do....you want me to buy an S3 while I wait for the RS3...right?

It doesn't make good financial sense to go purchase a car that in the end, I might not want if the RS3 is in my price range. So spend $50K on the S3, wait a year and have it depreciate and trade it in for a 8-10K loss plus the 5K loss from TTL = 13-15K waste of money. I am happy to drive my Ur and be a sleeper sedan til I have more info on builds and prices. 

The only thing that is keeping me from an S3 is its missing that "Ze 5th ZYLINDUR" > 4 banger.

But anyways..the price in the US is only speculation at this point.

I possibly will make it down to WHPass and have a go or two on the strip, I have some buddies that hit that regularly.


Cheers...


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

blackoptic said:


> IMHO, there would be excessive crossover between model lines at this price point. I understand the MQB platform isn't for everyone, but who would purchase a prestige S3, or even an S4 or S5 when an RS model is available within the same range?


Hopefully. In Europe they're much more logical with their pricing. For USA you need to assume it will have $1-2K£/€ in options standard (Golf R is a good example, our base model is a mid-range Euro spec). 
Biggest draw for me is getting away from an EA888 4 and into something with more cylinders. 
Seems 4 is the new 5, 5 is the new 6 and 6 is the new 8.....


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> Hopefully. In Europe they're much more logical with their pricing. For USA you need to assume it will have $1-2K£/€ in options standard (Golf R is a good example, our base model is a mid-range Euro spec).
> Biggest draw for me is getting away from an EA888 4 and into something with more cylinders.
> Seems 4 is the new 5, 5 is the new 6 and 6 is the new 8.....


Revolver: I agree. To your point and many others, the prospect of the five-cylinder engine can certainly justify the wait; however, what is the general consensus / justification with opportunities to get into more cylinders ie: V8's making 500-700HP for the same base price range of the RS3?
Not to derail here comparing two completely different segments, just looking to justify future investments into the RS line and RS3 in particular.


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

hassenrennen said:


> Well sure you do....you want me to buy an S3 while I wait for the RS3...right?
> 
> It doesn't make good financial sense to go purchase a car that in the end, I might not want if the RS3 is in my price range. So spend $50K on the S3, wait a year and have it depreciate and trade it in for a 8-10K loss plus the 5K loss from TTL = 13-15K waste of money. I am happy to drive my Ur and be a sleeper sedan til I have more info on builds and prices.
> 
> ...


LOL. I will only care what you buy if I was getting paid... It's your money, spend it how you see fit! I only endorse the S3 because it turned out to be much better than what I expected. But I do hear what you're saying... Every time I start up my TT-RS, that 5 banger sound, makes me forget how great the S3 is. But seriously though, A liberally tuned S3 is really more car than the stock RS will be, for a lot less money... Hope you show up Saturday. Looking forward to seeing your S6.


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

CbutterK said:


> LOL. I will only care what you buy if I was getting paid... It's your money, spend it how you see fit! I only endorse the S3 because it turned out to be much better than what I expected. But I do hear what you're saying... Every time I start up my TT-RS, that 5 banger sound, makes me forget how great the S3 is. But seriously though, A liberally tuned S3 is really more car than the stock RS will be, for a lot less money... Hope you show up Saturday. Looking forward to seeing your S6.


Can't make it this Saturday as I'm headed out of town for a week soon. Yes, we'll have to GTG one of these days. Here's the UrS6


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

blackoptic said:


> Revolver: I agree. To your point and many others, the prospect of the five-cylinder engine can certainly justify the wait; however, what is the general consensus / justification with opportunities to get into more cylinders ie: V8's making 500-700HP for the same base price range of the RS3?
> Not to derail here comparing two completely different segments, just looking to justify future investments into the RS line and RS3 in particular.


Cars with 500+ HP and V8s don't interest me anymore. 500 HP, RWD cars are a waste to me. A Hellcat is a car carrying 250-300 HP of potential error to me. Always been a filet mignon man, never understood why people pay for prime rib. 
Only a few cars I'd want which have V8/10s (AMG GT, R8, Ferrari's, Lambos, can keep going) are $100K+. My criteria is something with AWD, dual-clutch transmission, forced-induction and German. Nearly everything under $100K is a 4-cylinder (unless one wants to look at used 997 C4S PDKs). 
An E90 M3 would be my choice if I wanted a German V8 for $45-50k


----------



## blackoptic (Apr 14, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> Cars with 500+ HP and V8s don't interest me anymore. 500 HP, RWD cars are a waste to me. A Hellcat is a car carrying 250-300 HP of potential error to me. Always been a filet mignon man, never understood why people pay for prime rib.
> Only a few cars I'd want which have V8/10s (AMG GT, R8, Ferrari's, Lambos, can keep going) are $100K+. My criteria is something with AWD, dual-clutch transmission, forced-induction and German. Nearly everything under $100K is a 4-cylinder (unless one wants to look at used 997 C4S PDKs).
> An E90 M3 would be my choice if I wanted a German V8 for $45-50k


Well, the steak analogy just about sums it up. Bonus points for that one! Lol


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

I would love to buy a "stripper" RS3 for $49k or less if the MSRP really is $52k.opcorn:

Can you guys imagine how awesome a Stage 1 or 2 RS3 will be?:vampire:

The only problem is the wait. MY2017 or MY2018?


----------



## 407a3 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hopefully this engine will also have the MPI we missed out on with the US S3.


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

I was set on purchasing an S3 this month but decided to hold off until the end of the year. If we hear anymore news about the RS3, specifically pricing and arrival, it may make me decide to wait depending on the news.

No news by November/December will result in the purchase of an S3 though.


----------



## kiznarsh (Apr 10, 2007)

I was all about selling my S4 for an S3 a couple years ago until a lack of manual killed that idea. I think I could live without it though on an RS car given the relative rarity of it, especially if it's a limited run like the B7 RS4.

At some point I'd probably have to sell the S4 and start saving $600/month to help with the down payment. I have at least $10k of equity on the S4 now and I can save another $10k (or more depending on when the car gets here), so that's $20k off the total, and if that means it'll be $40k or less, it's totally doable. 

I'm thinking Sepang Blue if it's offered. :thumbup:


----------



## dubs! (Jun 12, 2002)

Any updates regarding the RS3 coming stateside? I'm trying to hold off for this or the new Golf R400/420. I'd prefer the hatch but could be swayed into the sedan if all else looks proper. I really miss having a Turbo 5 or VR6 around.


----------



## Reznor909 (Jul 27, 2015)

*RS3*

I decided to give up waiting for the RS3 and ordered a 2016 S3.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Good choice. You'll have a year or two of fun while you wait.


----------

